
Five topnotch replacements for GNOME 3 or Ubuntu Unity - darkduck
http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/five-apps/five-topnotch-replacements-for-gnome-3-or-ubuntu-unity/1071
======
systems
Windowmaker (<http://windowmaker.org/>), is by far the best window manager /
Desktop Environment I have ever used

Its a shame its development have stopped (or at least seems so)

